# Craftsman 5 1/8" Joiner/planer



## ukcats (Dec 31, 2014)

Has anyone ever retrofit another type of motor on a model 149.236321 craftsman joiner/planer? Motor lost bearing and no longer available. Willing to reposition motor external to base, but looking for suggestions. Old motor had a P/N of NL73523.

If this should be posted in another forum, please direct me to the correct URL.

Thanks


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Tony. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Just curious, where have you checked for bearings? If you've only checked with Sears, they have a reputation for not having parts stock for older machines. If there is an electric motor repair shop near you, I would check with them. Bearings are pretty standard items and chances are good they can cross reference for you and find one. 

Barring that, you could check here:Old Woodworking Machines. Perhaps someone there can point you in the right direction. 

Good luck, and do let us know how you make out.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Tony, I would remove the bearings (2) and check with a local bearing supplier to get replacements. To get a motor replacement, check with WW Grainger.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with Brian and Gary that you can replace the bearings yourself. Google local motor bearings and you will find one close by that can replace the bearings for around $20. and you can put them in yourself. I have done this several times,once with a Craftsman table saw motor. Sure beats several hundred for a new motor.

Herb


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

BrianS said:


> Hi Tony. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.
> 
> Just curious, where have you checked for bearings? If you've only checked with Sears, they have a reputation for not having parts stock for older machines. *If there is an electric motor repair shop near you, I would check with them. Bearings are pretty standard items and chances are good they can cross reference for you and find one. *
> 
> ...





gmercer_48083 said:


> Tony, I would remove the bearings (2) and *check with a local bearing supplier to get replacements*. To get a motor replacement, check with WW Grainger.


+1 on that. here is pdf that can helps you: 
http://vintagemachinery.org/files/PDF/FAQ/BearingID.pdf

:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

maybe these will help..

http://www.electricneutron.com/electric-motor/how-to-replace-bearings-for-electric-induction-motor/


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Spring Cleaning*

Welcome, Tony!
Change the brushes while you're at it, and belts if there are any.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just in case you couldnt find the BB, here are a cuple of motors in Flybay
New Motor 20118 00 for Craftsman 27526 6 1 8" Jointer | eBay
Sears Motor 1 2 HP 115V for Craftsman Table Saw Jointer Dual Shaft Reversible | eBay


----------



## ukcats (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for all of the responses...since posting, I have added to my own troubles. While pulling the "toothed" pulley off the shaft, I broke the plastic motor housing around the bearing...my bad. I will certainly look at some of the motor suppliers suggested, but the motor is pretty unique in that it is a 7/8 hp "super small" unit that fits inside the planer/joiner. I think I can add an external motor under unit and make it work. I will post pictures of the retro-fit if I get it to work. Again, thanks for all the suggestions and posts.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ukcats said:


> Thanks for all of the responses...since posting, I have added to my own troubles. While pulling the "toothed" pulley off the shaft, I broke the plastic motor housing around the bearing...my bad. I will certainly look at some of the motor suppliers suggested, but the motor is pretty unique in that it is a 7/8 hp "super small" unit that fits inside the planer/joiner. I think I can add an external motor under unit and make it work. I will post pictures of the retro-fit if I get it to work. Again, thanks for all the suggestions and posts.


upgrade and do away w/ NPA Craftsman..... 

for the acronym challenged... No Parts Available...


----------



## Donnie P (Jan 2, 2021)

ukcats said:


> Has anyone ever retrofit another type of motor on a model 149.236321 craftsman joiner/planer? Motor lost bearing and no longer available. Willing to reposition motor external to base, but looking for suggestions. Old motor had a P/N of NL73523.
> 
> If this should be posted in another forum, please direct me to the correct URL.
> 
> Thanks





ukcats said:


> Thanks for all of the responses...since posting, I have added to my own troubles. While pulling the "toothed" pulley off the shaft, I broke the plastic motor housing around the bearing...my bad. I will certainly look at some of the motor suppliers suggested, but the motor is pretty unique in that it is a 7/8 hp "super small" unit that fits inside the planer/joiner. I think I can add an external motor under unit and make it work. I will post pictures of the retro-fit if I get it to work. Again, thanks for all the suggestions and posts.


This is in response to an old post, but did you ever retrofit your planer with a different motor? I did the exact same thing while pulling the bearings, cracked the front bearing housing, in fact, it broke off. You can send a response direct to my email, [email protected]. and thanks for any info.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Donnie P


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------

